# Rib Rub?



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I know, I know... I can make my own...

BUT... I just bought a cast iron smoker (I saw it used on Iron Chef) and want to start using it. It's an Emiril model...

http://www.amazon.com/Emerilware-EC8615-Cast-Iron-Smoker/dp/B000FCH27C

Sure it's not a true smoker, but it's a start, gets good reviews, and I got a deal on it.

So, is there a favorite commercial rub that you like? I can always make my own later.

Also a source for wood chips... (used for smoking meets)?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I like Bad Byrons Butt Rub, he's a guy out of Ft Walton I believe. Good stuff. I'm pretty sure Patti's has it.


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

Bad Byrons is out of Santa Rosa Beach, Walton County. He has a web site...http://www.buttrub.com/. Met him lasst year....Really cool guy....


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Best Ribs I have EVER tasted was a recipe by Paula Dean!!!!!! something to do w/ Sugar Ray Leonard ribs...if you look up the Food Network website, you can find it.... They are AWESOME!!!!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## captbuckhall (Oct 18, 2007)

you can't go wrong with butt rub...get it at bailey's farmers market on davis. they also sell angus beef, not that you should put butt rub on angus...but while you are there get some steaks too...mmm steaks.

buck


----------



## AUradar (Oct 1, 2007)

I've pretty much reduced everything to kosher salt, pepper, garlic powder, and onion powder. I know, its not sexy, but it works on everything and its really good.

Try a brine solution to. I make a "soup", brown some onions and garlic, add a little bit of water and add a lot of salt, pepper, and brown sugar. Mix up good. Put you meat in and then add more water to cover meat. Let soak in fridge overnight. Your meat will be extremely juicy when you cook it.


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

I know you said you wanted a commercial rub but if you can't find one I make mine from the Barbecue Bible. <SPAN class=a>www.*barbecue**bible*.com 

<SPAN class=a>It is my favorite and has tips for different styles of smoking. As for the wood, if you can find anyone that has any Home Depot sells bags of Hickory and Mesquite by the grills.


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

I also like to parboil my ribs in 7-Up before I cook them, then let them cool and add the rub.

Ed


----------



## schrock (Apr 19, 2008)

try memphis dry rub has a little sweet and spice to it,let stand overnight,for your wood chips i use pecan.


----------



## Lil' Scout (Oct 1, 2007)

Jim - I've found Academy to have the best price for chips. Warning though, once you start smoking, it's hard to quit.:hungry


----------



## schrock (Apr 19, 2008)

well what did you do with the smoker any thing yet?


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *PensacolaEd (2/15/2008)*I also like to parboil my ribs in 7-Up before I cook them, then let them cool and add the rub.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed




Be careful when par boiling it can remove some of the flavors.



Also when cook ribs remove the film covering the outside it will make them a little more tender. Also when you use the rub let it sit over night with the rub on so it can get in the meat.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

speaking of the food network and butt rub try this one










ummmummmm good :usaflag

For some serious fall of the bone ribs my wife par boils hers like this

onion, garlic, soy sauce and a whole big can of pineapple juice andboils them until they are good and grey then throws them on the grill just to brown both sides


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Sam I would like to try that butt rub,Please...:letsparty


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

> *bamasam (5/29/2008)*speaking of the food network and butt rub try this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I likes that one!



You can also look on foodtv.com and do a search for southwest seasoning or southwest rub, both Emeril recipies both very good.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I've tried the smoker a few times for baby back ribs... still haven't found the right rub, but I finish it under the broiler for 5 minuteswith Stubb's Bar-B-Que sauce and serve some on the side for dipping... It's pretty good.

http://www.stubbsbbq.com/product/6/6

I just got a bottle of Maple Chipotle Grilling Sauce as a gift... It saved a batch of baby back ribs that I tried with a rub and sauce combination I really did not like. I used it as a dipping sauce, I'll try it after the smoking under the broiler next. 

http://www.countrykitchensa.com/catalog/product.aspx?T=1&productId=629515

I rub the ribs, wrap them in saran wrap, put the in the fridge overnight... take them out and let them get to room temp then into the smoker as directed.

One note... the recipe included in the smoker cuts a few corner's for time's sake. I've been doing some reading and everything I see says patience is better... Rub and refrigerate as long as possible, full room temp is better before you start smoking, etc.

Even the cook time and temps listed are short and hot...With this smoker 200 degrees for 3 and a half hours (convection oven)seems about right, then brush with the sauce and 5 minutes under the broiler.

Not perfect yet but I like it so far and I'm having fun experimenting.

The smoker weighs a ton, well 28 pounds, is solid cast iron, and is VERY easy to clean since it never gets really hot. Read up on how to season cast iron before using it and how to clean it as well, hot water, very little soap. NEVER in the dishwasher.

I recommend it as an easy way to get involved with smoking food.

Jim


----------



## pogypumper (Mar 24, 2008)

Rachel Ray is hot! Awesome photo!:clap


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

I agree with the seasoning of your cast ware Jim and I absolutely love Mr. Stubbs, there is also a marinade from them that I use on chicken , pork or beef. 

If you do a little experimenting with it you can cook everything from cornbread, peach cobbler, baked beans, chili and meats in it. It is about the same as a Dutch oven when you get down to basics.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

> *GONU (5/29/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *bamasam (5/29/2008)*speaking of the food network and butt rub try this one
> ...


I don't know about y'all but I'd rub that butt!!! Anyhow I have to second Jason's recommendation ofSugar Ray's, it is always great, but I haven't tried the one from Walton County. Damn I wished I had a printer.


----------

